# Eminent Psychiatrist Says Homosexuality is a Disorder that Can be Cured



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 16, 2008)

Eminent Psychiatrist Says Homosexuality is a Disorder that Can be Cured

Eminent Psychiatrist Says Homosexuality is a Disorder that Can be Cured

Says studies show 70-80 percent chance that child adopted by homosexuals will develop same tendencies

By Matthew Cullinan Hoffman

BUENOS AIRES, May 1, 2008 (LifeSiteNews.com) - The eminent Spanish psychiatrist Enrique Rojas gave a speech yesterday in Buenos Aires declaring that homosexuality is "a clinical process that has an etiology, pathogeny, treatment, and cure".

Speaking at the Buenos Aires International Book Fair about his book "Goodbye, Depression", Rojas characterized homosexual orientation as a "disorder" rather than an illness, and stated his opinion that 95% of cases are caused by environmental factors, according to the Spanish news service Terra.

The disorder, according to Rojas, is the result of an absent father, overweening mother, or sexual abuse in childhood.  

Rojas blasted the homosexual movement for promoting the development of homosexual tendencies in young people, and particularly condemned the practice of allowing homosexual couples to adopt children.

The child is deprived of a right to grow up "in a normal environment, heterosexual, which is the standard" he said. "Heterosexuality is what is normal, the natural condition of human bengs."

According to studies from the United States, Canada, and New Zealand, there is a 70-80 percent chance that a child adopted by homosexuals will develop the same tendencies, Rojas said.

Rojas is the author of various books on psychology, including "Who Are You?", "The Light Man" and "Remedies for Coldness".


----------



## Luissa (Sep 16, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Eminent Psychiatrist Says Homosexuality is a Disorder that Can be Cured
> 
> Eminent Psychiatrist Says Homosexuality is a Disorder that Can be Cured
> 
> ...


You have this obession with homosexauls, maybe they are right in saying you are oppressing your inner homosexuality.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 16, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> You have this obession with homosexauls, maybe they are right in saying you are oppressing your inner homosexuality.



Nonsense, just doing some fair and balanced posting to back up the fact that homosexuality is not natural and can be cured.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2008)

FAIR AND BALANCED?  from a PRO-LIFE website?





Hey, dude.. I hear Niggermania.com has some good editorials on affirmative action too!


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2008)

But Chuck, you seem to enjoy it so much why would you want to be cured?


----------



## plt42 (Sep 16, 2008)

_(Children should never be allowed to use the computer unsupervised!)_


----------



## Anguille (Sep 16, 2008)

manifold said:


> But Chuck, you seem to enjoy it so much why would you want to be cured?




Watch out, Glock is going to go postal on you for that one.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 16, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Nonsense, just doing some fair and balanced posting to back up the fact that homosexuality is not natural and can be cured.


Fair and balanced from you! Sure! And when I think of you I would never think balanced!


----------



## jillian (Sep 16, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Fair and balanced from you! Sure! And when I think of you I would never think balanced!



I'm figuring if lifesite says he's an "eminent psychologist", he must be one of those idiots who tries to tell people they can make themselves straight.

Unfortunately, I can't read Enrique's site because I don't speak spanish.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2008)

It's kinda like going to Guatemala for the latest advancement in medical research.


----------



## jillian (Sep 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> It's kinda like going to Guatemala for the latest advancement in medical research.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 16, 2008)

jillian said:


> I'm figuring if lifesite says he's an "eminent psychologist", he must be one of those idiots who tries to tell people they can make themselves straight.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't read Enrique's site because I don't speak spanish.



It says that anyone wishing to be cured of homosexuality or anyone who has someone they wish to cure of homosexuality must deposit $10,000. in Enrique's Nigerian bank account and await further instruction.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 16, 2008)

Anguille said:


> It says that anyone wishing to be cured of homosexuality or anyone who has someone they wish to cure of homosexuality must deposit $10,000. in Enrique's Nigerian bank account and await further instruction.


And you know how legit that sounds!


----------



## glockmail (Sep 16, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> You have this obession with homosexauls, maybe they are right in saying you are oppressing your inner homosexuality.


 Like clockwork, a Liberal using gay an an insult.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 16, 2008)

Hopefully glock, pubic and bass can put a stop payment on their checks.


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Like clockwork, a Liberal using gay an an insult.



Just because you take it as an insult doesn't necessarily mean that's how it was intended.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 16, 2008)

manifold said:


> Just because you take it as an insult doesn't necessarily mean that's how it was intended.


OIC. How would you interpret that?


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2008)

glockmail said:


> OIC. How would you interpret that?



A statement of observation.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 16, 2008)

manifold said:


> A statement of observation.


Fair enough. But you can't posit a logical alternative interpretation, can you?


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2008)

glockenspiel said:
			
		

> Fair enough. But you can't posit a logical alternative interpretation, can you?





I just did.

Do you make a habit of contradicting yourself like that?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## glockmail (Sep 16, 2008)

manifold said:


> I just did.
> 
> Do you make a habit of contradicting yourself like that?


 Explain.


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Explain.



You're joking right?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 16, 2008)

jillian said:


> I'm figuring if lifesite says he's an "eminent psychologist", he must be one of those idiots who tries to tell people they can make themselves straight.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't read Enrique's site because I don't speak spanish.



Personal attacks on a person does *NOT* refute his/her position, so just stop it already.


----------



## jillian (Sep 16, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Personal attacks on a person does *NOT* refute his/her position, so just stop it already.



what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Personal attacks on a person does *NOT* refute his/her position, so just stop it already.



I guess McCain never got that memo.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> FAIR AND BALANCED?  from a PRO-LIFE website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also Known as: Ad Hominem Abusive. 

Description of Personal Attack
A personal attack is committed when a person substitutes abusive remarks for evidence when attacking another person's claim or claims. This line of "reasoning" is fallacious because the attack is directed at the person making the claim and not the claim itself. The truth value of a claim is independent of the person making the claim. After all, no matter how repugnant an individual might be, he or she can still make true claims. 

Not all ad Hominems are fallacious. In some cases, an individual's characteristics can have a bearing on the question of the veracity of her claims. For example, if someone is shown to be a pathological liar, then what he says can be considered to be unreliable. However, such attacks are weak, since even pathological liars might speak the truth on occasion. 

In general, it is best to focus one's attention on the content of the claim and not on who made the claim. It is the content that determines the truth of the claim and not the characteristics of the person making the claim. 



Fallacy: Personal Attack


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2008)

I didnt call you a ******.  I am poking fun at the LAUGHABLE source you think validates some "up and coming" therapist that is nothing more than a biblical pipedream for christians.   By pointing out that NIGGERMANIA might have some up and coming insight on AFFIRMATIVE ACTION I am lampooning your source and the assertions thereof as something BEYOND ridiculous.

Do you want to wipe that tear from your eye now and tell us why anyone would give a fuck about what some joke on a pro-life website thinks about the rising star (LOL) of some dude from a third world country?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 16, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I didnt call you a ******.  I am poking fun at the LAUGHABLE source you think validates some "up and coming" therapist that is nothing more than a biblical pipedream for christians.   By pointing out that NIGGERMANIA might have some up and coming insight on AFFIRMATIVE ACTION I am lampooning your source and the assertions thereof as something BEYOND ridiculous.
> 
> Do you want to wipe that tear from your eye now and tell us why anyone would give a fuck about what some joke on a pro-life website thinks about the rising star (LOL) of some dude from a third world country?




Also Known as: Ad Hominem Abusive. 

Description of Personal Attack
A personal attack is committed when a person substitutes abusive remarks for evidence when attacking another person's claim or claims. This line of "reasoning" is fallacious because the attack is directed at the person making the claim and not the claim itself. The truth value of a claim is independent of the person making the claim. After all, no matter how repugnant an individual might be, he or she can still make true claims. 

Not all ad Hominems are fallacious. In some cases, an individual's characteristics can have a bearing on the question of the veracity of her claims. For example, if someone is shown to be a pathological liar, then what he says can be considered to be unreliable. However, such attacks are weak, since even pathological liars might speak the truth on occasion. 

In general, it is best to focus one's attention on the content of the claim and not on who made the claim. It is the content that determines the truth of the claim and not the characteristics of the person making the claim.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2008)

no, calling you a stupid motherfucker is an ad homimem.  Lauging at your source is what we call CRITICAL THINKING.






but heres one from your own link, genius..


http://www.nizkor.org/features/fallacies/appeal-to-authority.html


*Fallacy: Appeal to Authority*

Also Known as: Fallacious Appeal to Authority, Misuse of Authority, Irrelevant Authority, Questionable Authority, Inappropriate Authority, Ad Verecundiam
Description of Appeal to Authority

*An Appeal to Authority is a fallacy with the following form:

   1. Person A is (claimed to be) an authority on subject S.
   2. Person A makes claim C about subject S.
   3. Therefore, C is true. *

This fallacy is committed when the person in question is not a legitimate authority on the subject. More formally, if person A is not qualified to make reliable claims in subject S, then the argument will be fallacious.

This sort of reasoning is fallacious when the person in question is not an expert. In such cases the reasoning is flawed because the fact that an unqualified person makes a claim does not provide any justification for the claim. The claim could be true, but the fact that an unqualified person made the claim does not provide any rational reason to accept the claim as true.

When a person falls prey to this fallacy, they are accepting a claim as true without there being adequate evidence to do so. More specifically, the person is accepting the claim because they erroneously believe that the person making the claim is a legitimate expert and hence that the claim is reasonable to accept. Since people have a tendency to believe authorities (and there are, in fact, good reasons to accept some claims made by authorities) this fallacy is a fairly common one.

Since this sort of reasoning is fallacious only when the person is not a legitimate authority in a particular context, it is necessary to provide some acceptable standards of assessment. The following standards are widely accepted:

   1. The person has sufficient expertise in the subject matter in question.

      Claims made by a person who lacks the needed degree of expertise to make a reliable claim will, obviously, not be well supported. In contrast, claims made by a person with the needed degree of expertise will be supported by the person's reliability in the area.

      Determining whether or not a person has the needed degree of expertise can often be very difficult. In academic fields (such as philosophy, engineering, history, etc.), the person's formal education, academic performance, publications, membership in professional societies, papers presented, awards won and so forth can all be reliable indicators of expertise. Outside of academic fields, other standards will apply. For example, having sufficient expertise to make a reliable claim about how to tie a shoe lace only requires the ability to tie the shoe lace and impart that information to others. It should be noted that being an expert does not always require having a university degree. Many people have high degrees of expertise in sophisticated subjects without having ever attended a university. Further, it should not be simply assumed that a person with a degree is an expert.

      Of course, what is required to be an expert is often a matter of great debate. For example, some people have (and do) claim expertise in certain (even all) areas because of a divine inspiration or a special gift. The followers of such people accept such credentials as establishing the person's expertise while others often see these self-proclaimed experts as deluded or even as charlatans. In other situations, people debate over what sort of education and experience is needed to be an expert. Thus, what one person may take to be a fallacious appeal another person might take to be a well supported line of reasoning. Fortunately, many cases do not involve such debate.

   2. The claim being made by the person is within her area(s) of expertise.

      If a person makes a claim about some subject outside of his area(s) of expertise, then the person is not an expert in that context. Hence, the claim in question is not backed by the required degree of expertise and is not reliable.

      It is very important to remember that because of the vast scope of human knowledge and skill it is simply not possible for one person to be an expert on everything. Hence, experts will only be true experts in respect to certain subject areas. In most other areas they will have little or no expertise. Thus, it is important to determine what subject area a claim falls under.

      It is also very important to note that expertise in one area does not automatically confer expertise in another. For example, being an expert physicist does not automatically make a person an expert on morality or politics. Unfortunately, this is often overlooked or intentionally ignored. In fact, a great deal of advertising rests on a violation of this condition. As anyone who watches television knows, it is extremely common to get famous actors and sports heroes to endorse products that they are not qualified to assess. For example, a person may be a great actor, but that does not automatically make him an expert on cars or shaving or underwear or diets or politics.

   3. There is an adequate degree of agreement among the other experts in the subject in question.

      If there is a significant amount of legitimate dispute among the experts within a subject, then it will fallacious to make an Appeal to Authority using the disputing experts. This is because for almost any claim being made and "supported" by one expert there will be a counterclaim that is made and "supported" by another expert. In such cases an Appeal to Authority would tend to be futile. In such cases, the dispute has to be settled by consideration of the actual issues under dispute. Since either side in such a dispute can invoke experts, the dispute cannot be rationally settled by Appeals to Authority.

      There are many fields in which there is a significant amount of legitimate dispute. Economics is a good example of such a disputed field. Anyone who is familiar with economics knows that there are many plausible theories that are incompatible with one another. Because of this, one expert economist could sincerely claim that the deficit is the key factor while another equally qualified individual could assert the exact opposite. Another area where dispute is very common (and well known) is in the area of psychology and psychiatry. As has been demonstrated in various trials, it is possible to find one expert that will assert that an individual is insane and not competent to stand trial and to find another equally qualified expert who will testify, under oath, that the same individual is both sane and competent to stand trial. Obviously, one cannot rely on an Appeal to Authority in such a situation without making a fallacious argument. Such an argument would be fallacious since the evidence would not warrant accepting the conclusion.

      It is important to keep in mind that no field has complete agreement, so some degree of dispute is acceptable. How much is acceptable is, of course, a matter of serious debate. It is also important to keep in mind that even a field with a great deal of internal dispute might contain areas of significant agreement. In such cases, an Appeal to Authority could be legitimate.

   4. The person in question is not significantly biased.

      If an expert is significantly biased then the claims he makes within his are of bias will be less reliable. Since a biased expert will not be reliable, an Argument from Authority based on a biased expert will be fallacious. This is because the evidence will not justify accepting the claim.

      Experts, being people, are vulnerable to biases and predjudices. If there is evidence that a person is biased in some manner that would affect the reliability of her claims, then an Argument from Authority based on that person is likely to be fallacious. Even if the claim is actually true, the fact that the expert is biased weakens the argument. This is because there would be reason to believe that the expert might not be making the claim because he has carefully considered it using his expertise. Rather, there would be reason to believe that the claim is being made because of the expert's bias or prejudice.

      It is important to remember that no person is completely objective. At the very least, a person will be favorable towards her own views (otherwise she would probably not hold them). Because of this, some degree of bias must be accepted, provided that the bias is not significant. What counts as a significant degree of bias is open to dispute and can vary a great deal from case to case. For example, many people would probably suspect that doctors who were paid by tobacco companies to research the effects of smoking would be biased while other people might believe (or claim) that they would be able to remain objective.

   5. The area of expertise is a legitimate area or discipline.

      Certain areas in which a person may claim expertise may have no legitimacy or validity as areas of knowledge or study. Obviously, claims made in such areas will not be very reliable.

      What counts as a legitimate area of expertise is sometimes difficult to determine. However, there are cases which are fairly clear cut. For example, if a person claimed to be an expert at something he called "chromabullet therapy" and asserted that firing painted rifle bullets at a person would cure cancer it would not be very reasonable to accept his claim based on his "expertise." After all, his expertise is in an area which is devoid of legitimate content. The general idea is that to be a legitimate expert a person must have mastery over a real field or area of knowledge.

      As noted above, determining the legitimacy of a field can often be difficult. In European history, various scientists had to struggle with the Church and established traditions to establish the validity of their discliplines. For example, experts on evolution faced an uphill battle in getting the legitimacy of their area accepted.

      A modern example involves psychic phenomenon. Some people claim that they are certified "master psychics" and that they are actually experts in the field. Other people contend that their claims of being certified "master psychics" are simply absurd since there is no real content to such an area of expertise. If these people are right, then anyone who accepts the claims of these "master psychics" as true are victims of a fallacious appeal to authority.

   6. The authority in question must be identified.

      A common variation of the typical Appeal to Authority fallacy is an Appeal to an Unnamed Authority. This fallacy is also known as an Appeal to an Unidentified Authority.

      This fallacy is committed when a person asserts that a claim is true because an expert or authority makes the claim and the person does not actually identify the expert. Since the expert is not named or identified, there is no way to tell if the person is actually an expert. Unless the person is identified and has his expertise established, there is no reason to accept the claim.

      This sort of reasoning is not unusual. Typically, the person making the argument will say things like "I have a book that says...", or "they say...", or "the experts say...", or "scientists believe that...", or "I read in the paper.." or "I saw on TV..." or some similar statement. in such cases the person is often hoping that the listener(s) will simply accept the unidentified source as a legitimate authority and believe the claim being made. If a person accepts the claim simply because they accept the unidentified source as an expert (without good reason to do so), he has fallen prey to this fallacy. 

As suggested above, not all Appeals to Authority are fallacious. This is fortunate since people have to rely on experts. This is because no one person can be an expert on everything and people do not have the time or ability to investigate every single claim themselves.

In many cases, Arguments from Authority will be good arguments. For example, when a person goes to a skilled doctor and the doctor tells him that he has a cold, then the the patient has good reason to accept the doctor's conclusion. As another example, if a person's computer is acting odd and his friend, who is a computer expert, tells him it is probably his hard drive then he has good reason to believe her.

What distinguishes a fallacious Appeal to Authority from a good Appeal to Authority is that the argument meets the six conditions discussed above.

In a good Appeal to Authority, there is reason to believe the claim because the expert says the claim is true. This is because a person who is a legitimate expert is more likely to be right than wrong when making considered claims within her area of expertise. In a sense, the claim is being accepted because it is reasonable to believe that the expert has tested the claim and found it to be reliable. So, if the expert has found it to be reliable, then it is reasonable to accept it as being true. Thus, the listener is accepting a claim based on the testimony of the expert.

It should be noted that even a good Appeal to Authority is not an exceptionally strong argument. After all, in such cases a claim is being accepted as true simply because a person is asserting that it is true. The person may be an expert, but her expertise does not really bear on the truth of the claim. This is because the expertise of a person does not actually determine whether the claim is true or false. Hence, arguments that deal directly with evidence relating to the claim itself will tend to be stronger.
Examples of Appeal to Authority

   1. Bill and Jane are arguing about the morality of abortion:

      Bill: "I believe that abortion is morally acceptable. After all, a woman should have a right to her own body."
      Jane: "I disagree completely. Dr. Johan Skarn says that abortion is always morally wrong, regardless of the situation. He has to be right, after all, he is a respected expert in his field."
      Bill: "I've never heard of Dr. Skarn. Who is he?"
      Jane: "He's the guy that won the Nobel Prize in physics for his work on cold fusion."
      Bill: "I see. Does he have any expertise in morality or ethics?"
      Jane: "I don't know. But he's a world famous expert, so I believe him."

   2. Dave and Kintaro are arguing about Stalin's reign in the Soviet Union. Dave has been arguing that Stalin was a great leader while Kintaro disagrees with him.

      Kintaro: "I don't see how you can consider Stalin to be a great leader. He killed millions of his own people, he crippled the Soviet economy, kept most of the people in fear and laid the foundations for the violence that is occuring in much of Eastern Europe."
      Dave: "Yeah, well you say that. However, I have a book at home that says that Stalin was acting in the best interest of the people. The millions that were killed were vicious enemies of the state and they had to be killed to protect the rest of the peaceful citizens. This book lays it all out, so it has to be true."

   3. I'm not a doctor, but I play one on the hit series "Bimbos and Studmuffins in the OR." You can take it from me that when you need a fast acting, effective and safe pain killer there is nothing better than MorphiDope 2000. That is my considered medical opinion.

   4. Siphwe and Sasha are having a conversation:

      Sasha: "I played the lottery today and I know I am going to win something."
      Siphwe: "What did you do, rig the outcome?"
      Sasha: "No, silly. I called my Super Psychic Buddy at the 1-900-MindPower number. After consulting his magic Californian Tarot deck, he told me my lucky numbers."
      Siphwe: "And you believed him?"
      Sasha: "Certainly, he is a certified Californian Master-Mind Psychic. That is why I believe what he has to say. I mean, like, who else would know what my lucky numbers are?"


----------



## Anguille (Sep 16, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Also Known as: Ad Hominem Abusive.
> 
> [/url]



hominem ..... sounds like homo.

lol


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anguille said:


> hominem ..... sounds like homo.
> 
> lol



The first word that comes to my mind is "grits".


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2008)

Anguille said:


> hominem ..... sounds like homo.
> 
> lol



well.. you know.. the word ASS is in BASS...


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a valid study and has been discussed here before, I believe.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> This is a valid study and has been discussed here before, I believe.


So, you think Dick Cheney sexually abused his daughter?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Luissa27 View Post
> You have this obession with homosexauls, maybe they are right in saying you are oppressing your inner homosexuality.





Charlie Bass said:


> Nonsense, just doing some fair and balanced posting to back up the fact that homosexuality is not natural and can be cured.



It stands to reason that if straights can go gay, then gays can go straight correct?
And here's something I can't figure out. If being gay is natural and not a disorder, then why don't some gays have the opposite reproductive organs? Why isn't a gay man ever born with a uterus?
Why aren't some gay women born with male genitalia and vise a versa?


----------



## random3434 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mad Scientist said:


> It stands to reason that if straights can go gay, then gays can go straight correct?
> And here's something I can't figure out. If being gay is natural and not a disorder, then why don't some gays have the opposite reproductive organs? Why isn't a gay man ever born with a uterus?
> Why aren't some gay women born with male genitalia and vise a versa?



Uh, I'm a gay man born as a woman who is attracted to men.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 16, 2008)

Mad Scientist said:


> It stands to reason that if straights can go gay, then gays can go straight correct?
> And here's something I can't figure out. If being gay is natural and not a disorder, then why don't some gays have the opposite reproductive organs? Why isn't a gay man ever born with a uterus?
> Why aren't some gay women born with male genitalia and vise a versa?



Some are.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 16, 2008)

never met her


----------



## Anguille (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Silence (Sep 16, 2008)

A hermaphrodite is an organism having both male and female reproductive organs.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 16, 2008)

Aphrodites?


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 16, 2008)

Intersexuality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## random3434 (Sep 16, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Intersexuality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


\



Welcome To The Retro Future


----------



## Silence (Sep 16, 2008)

homosexuality can not be cured just like heterosexuality can not be cured.  

you're attracted to who you're attracted to by nature.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 16, 2008)

Silence said:


> homosexuality can not be cured just like heterosexuality can not be cured.
> 
> you're attracted to who you're attracted to by nature.



I think the idea is to try and prove that scientifically


----------



## Silence (Sep 16, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I think the idea is to try and prove that scientifically



have you ever met or seen someone that you wouldn't think you'd be attracted to but somehow you are?  it defies logic and reason, it just is.  That is nature... 

now you can learn to become attracted to people, over time, after getting to know them on a more person level but the animal, instant attraction you feel for certain people is nothing but nature and it can be very powerful.


----------



## editec (Sep 16, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Eminent Psychiatrist Says Homosexuality is a Disorder that Can be Cured
> 
> Eminent Psychiatrist Says Homosexuality is a Disorder that Can be Cured
> 
> ...


 
I'd bet dolores to donoughts that Rosas misses Franco.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I think the idea is to try and prove that scientifically


Why, though, really? Who cares but Bass and glock?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 16, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Why, though, really? Who cares but Bass and glock?



Can you cure women's obsession with assholes! That is what I want to know. Like silence said, sometimes you can't help you are attracted to.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Can you cure women's obsession with assholes! That is what I want to know. Like silence said, sometimes you can't help you are attracted to.


True, dat. I admit, I have a sneaking fondness for assholes.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 16, 2008)

manifold said:


> You're joking right?


 No.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Scientists have already found what appears to be a chemical imbalance in the brain which can cause homosexual tendencies.  That implies that one day a cure for homosexuality can be found, much like there is a cure for depression.


----------



## Your Overlord (Sep 16, 2008)

ya know I think there are probably many reasons for being Gay
among them are  identity issues 
and well,I'm sure like any sex it feels good in a friction sense.
probably your first introduction to sex has a lot to do with it.
the jurys still out on the learned Vs Genetic behavior Ideas.
certinly it's an abnormality in the natural sense, in terms of Mating behaviors
since the sex drive is one of mating and Propegating the species. it's counterproductive to the reason we have the urge. but it's a fairly common difference . that is also seen in most animals .
I'm sure Homosexuals have a better Idea of how they came to feel the way they do than I would .many of us have had domineering mothers and similar experiences to the ones the Doctor described as being the "cause" and have not found homosexualality to be of interest. many have experimented with Homosexuality and have decided it's not for them.many fnatasize about it but would rather not participate in the actions they fantasize about. People are all over the spectrum on this subject.
it's of interest in a socialogical sense to me.I'm sure it's a deviation but again it's a pretty common one.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 16, 2008)

Silence said:


> have you ever met or seen someone that you wouldn't think you'd be attracted to but somehow you are?  it defies logic and reason, it just is.  That is nature...
> 
> now you can learn to become attracted to people, over time, after getting to know them on a more person level but the animal, instant attraction you feel for certain people is nothing but nature and it can be very powerful.



was that it ?  The scientific proof ?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Shogun said:


> no, calling you a stupid motherfucker is an ad homimem.  Lauging at your source is what we call CRITICAL THINKING.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another exercise in retardology from a neo-liberal personally attacking for his life, the person in question who made the claim *WAS* and *IS* a psychiatrist, so how isn't he qualified to make a statement about mental mental disorders and or what he believes to be a mental disorder? Apparently you're too dumb and intellectually inferior in your thinking to even know what "Appeal to Authority" really is.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 17, 2008)

Ravi said:


> True, dat. I admit, I have a sneaking fondness for assholes.


It is like earth's gravity! But at least it keeps it interesting!


----------



## editec (Sep 17, 2008)

Homophobia is a disease that can be cured.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 17, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Another exercise in retardology from a neo-liberal personally attacking for his life, the person in question who made the claim *WAS* and *IS* a psychiatrist, so how isn't he qualified to make a statement about mental mental disorders and or what he believes to be a mental disorder? Apparently you're too dumb and intellectually inferior in your thinking to even know what "Appeal to Authority" really is.



awwww. how cute.. lil Chucky Ass runs to the ad hominems AFTER crying like a little girl that I was being too rough on hims lil source.  Myawww... Someone give this lil tyke a non-phallic shaped lollipop and a beany cap.



Are you really stupid enough to think that ALL psychiatrists ARE equally educated and repudiated?  THERE ARE DOCTORS IN FUCKING GUATEMALA, STUPID.  DO YOU THINK THEY ARE OF THE SAME CALIBER AS WHAT YOU'LL FIND IN WASHINGTON DC?




Trust me... his opinion means two things to the REST of the psych community..  Jack and Shit.  He is not the voice of psychiatry just because YOU want so desperately to believe in his opinon.  Hell, "doctors" also hock weight loss pills at 3am on the television too, stupid.  


And yes, I'm quite aware of what the appeal to authority logical fallacy is without having to run screaming back to the same website TWICE in a single fucking thread.  It's why you are not responding rather than quoting that page a third time.



toodles, lil guy.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Anguille said:


> hominem ..... sounds like homo.
> 
> lol



No ... hominey is something made from corn Southerners eat.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 17, 2008)

editec said:


> Homophobia is a disease that can be cured.



link please !


----------



## Gunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Silence said:


> homosexuality can not be cured just like heterosexuality can not be cured.
> 
> you're attracted to who you're attracted to by nature.



A fallacious argument.  Nature dictates species procreate.  Homosexuals in lower animal forms die without reproducing.  They do not fulfill their obligation to natural law and are outcast.  

Since we are the alleged "intelligent" species, homosexual defy natural law with their sexual behavior.  They also cannot procreate as a result of their homosexual behavior.  

I do not know what the cause is of homosexual attraction -- neither does any other mortal -- but nature sure as Hell isn't it.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Can you cure women's obsession with assholes! That is what I want to know. Like silence said, sometimes you can't help you are attracted to.



Probably not anymore than she can cure men's obsessions with complete and utter bitches.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 17, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Probably not anymore than she can cure men's obsessions with complete and utter bitches.


----------



## Silence (Sep 17, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> was that it ?  The scientific proof ?



I'm a paralegal not a scientist Jim 



> Homosexuals in lower animal forms die without reproducing.



how does homosexuality occur in lower animal forms if it's not through nature?  I don't think it's a learned behavior in them so it stands to reason if it's not learned behavior in lower animals it's not learned in humans either, right?

and the difference between lower animal and human homosexuality is that humans have the ability to reproduce even if they are homosexual all you need is the sperm and the egg and a uterus to put it in...


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2008)

Gunny said:


> I do not know what the cause is of homosexual attraction -- neither does any other mortal -- *but nature sure as Hell isn't it*.



How can you be certain?  How do you know it's not a natural mechanism for population control?


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> homosexuality can not be cured just like heterosexuality can not be cured.
> you're attracted to who you're attracted to by nature.



Some animals exhibit gay tendencies.  Scientists have identified a physical difference between 'gay' and 'straight' animals by investigating the hypothalamus.  Whether a certain area of the hypothalamus is a different size from the 'norm' or there is a chemical imbalance, the result is the same:  there appears to be a biological basis for homosexuality.  People who suffer from, say, depression, have a chemcial imbalance which can be controlled through medication.  Perhaps one day in the not too distance future scientists will fine a 'cure' for homosexuality.  If a simple blood test could determine whether a child might become a homosexual, no parent would deny their child treatment.  It's a stretch, but one day homosexuality may not exist.


----------



## editec (Sep 18, 2008)

> Eminent Psychiatrist Says Homosexuality is a Disorder that Can be Cured.


 
Homosexuality can also be cured by salting it or storing it in a pickling brine, too, but it's awfully tough when you do.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

Gunny said:


> A fallacious argument.  Nature dictates species procreate.  Homosexuals in lower animal forms die without reproducing.  They do not fulfill their obligation to natural law and are outcast.
> 
> Since we are the alleged "intelligent" species, homosexual defy natural law with their sexual behavior.  They also cannot procreate as a result of their homosexual behavior.
> 
> I do not know what the cause is of homosexual attraction -- neither does any other mortal -- but nature sure as Hell isn't it.




Nature also dictates variables from a generalized norm.  It's called variation and IS a fact of nature.  If you think it's not a natural behaviour and is learned then tell me how much gay porn it would take to get you to want to suck a dick.

just sayin.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Some animals exhibit gay tendencies.  Scientists have identified a physical difference between 'gay' and 'straight' animals by investigating the hypothalamus.  Whether a certain area of the hypothalamus is a different size from the 'norm' or there is a chemical imbalance, the result is the same:  there appears to be a biological basis for homosexuality.  People who suffer from, say, depression, have a chemcial imbalance which can be controlled through medication.  Perhaps one day in the not too distance future scientists will fine a 'cure' for homosexuality.  If a simple blood test could determine whether a child might become a homosexual, no parent would deny their child treatment.  It's a stretch, but one day homosexuality may not exist.



HA!

welcome to gatica.  Maybe we can screen out the predisposition to flock to dogma too.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Nature also dictates variables from a generalized norm.  It's called variation and IS a fact of nature.  If you think it's not a natural behaviour and is learned then tell me how much gay porn it would take to get you to want to suck a dick.
> 
> just sayin.


----------



## editec (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Nature also dictates variables from a generalized norm. It's called variation and IS a fact of nature. If you think it's not a natural behaviour and is learned then tell me how much gay porn it would take to get you to want to suck a dick.
> 
> just sayin.


 
Spot on.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Some animals exhibit gay tendencies.  Scientists have identified a physical difference between 'gay' and 'straight' animals by investigating the hypothalamus.  Whether a certain area of the hypothalamus is a different size from the 'norm' or there is a chemical imbalance, the result is the same:  there appears to be a biological basis for homosexuality.  People who suffer from, say, depression, have a chemcial imbalance which can be controlled through medication.  Perhaps one day in the not too distance future scientists will fine a 'cure' for homosexuality.  If a simple blood test could determine whether a child might become a homosexual, no parent would deny their child treatment.  It's a stretch, but one day homosexuality may not exist.


So you're equating homosexuality to a disease. That's the right first step in curing it.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Nature also dictates variables from a generalized norm.  It's called variation and IS a fact of nature.  If you think it's not a natural behaviour and is learned then tell me how much gay porn it would take to get you to want to suck a dick.
> 
> just sayin.


This is why I haven't put you on ignore. Every once in awhile, you say something intelligent.


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Nature also dictates variables from a generalized norm.  It's called variation and IS a fact of nature.  If you think it's not a natural behaviour and is learned then tell me how much gay porn it would take to get you to want to suck a dick.
> 
> just sayin.




Seems this post has been right popular among the peanut gallery.  However I'm sure I was the first to rep you for it.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

glockmail said:


> So you're equating homosexuality to a disease. That's the right first step in curing it.



So the faith in jewish ghosts is a disease too then.


*Is the Capacity for Spirituality Determined by Brain Chemistry?*
Is the Capacity for Spirituality Determined by Brain Chemistry? (washingtonpost.com)

Can't wait to cure that too!..


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Nature also dictates variables from a generalized norm.  It's called variation and IS a fact of nature.  If you think it's not a natural behaviour and is learned then tell me how much gay porn it would take to get you to want to suck a dick.
> 
> just sayin.



Unfortunately, some children through no fault of their own were exposed to abuse which lead to homosexual behavior later in life.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Unfortunately, some children through no fault of their own were exposed to abuse which lead to homosexual behavior later in life.



No... abused children don't become homosexual. 

Abused children DO, often, become abusive...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Unfortunately, some children through no fault of their own were exposed to abuse which lead to homosexual behavior later in life.



abuse is not the cause of homosexuality.  Imi sure thats what you learned at bob jones university but i'd love to see your evidence anyway.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> abuse is not the cause of homosexuality.  Imi sure thats what you learned at bob jones university but i'd love to see your evidence anyway.



you really want him to have to explain something so stupid?


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 18, 2008)

jillian said:


> No... abused children don't become homosexual.
> 
> Abused children DO, often, become abusive...



They can suffer from all kinds of issues.  Sometimes that includes homosexuality.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

jillian said:


> you really want him to have to explain something so stupid?



yes, I do.  Stupid people have a way of assuming more shit is fact han really is.  You know.. Like ghosts in the sky.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> abuse is not the cause of homosexuality.  Imi sure thats what you learned at bob jones university but i'd love to see your evidence anyway.



Just Google it.  The evidence is overwhelming.  One problem is that you somehow think this is a religious issue and therefore want to deny the evidence.  Let's take religion out of it and look at the facts.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> They can suffer from all kinds of issues.  Sometimes that includes homosexuality.



Show me your evidence.  Homosexuality is not causes by abuse.  I'm calling your hand, dude.  Show em or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Just Google it.  The evidence is overwhelming.  One problem is that you somehow think this is a religious issue and therefore want to deny the evidence.  Let's take religion out of it and look at the facts.



No, I won't just google it.  YOU made the assertion so it's YOUR duty to provide evidence of your stupid statement.  If the evidence is overwhelming then you should have the slightest problem finding evidence to link.

So, please.. draw your gun or go sit down in the corner.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Show me your evidence.  Homosexuality is not causes by abuse.  I'm calling your hand, dude.  Show em or shut the fuck up.



Just do a google search on:  homosexuality cause abuse

You have to understand how powerful the gay lobby is.  For example, AIDS research gets a disproportionally large amount of funding compared to other, more potent diseases.  Furthermore, studies such as these do not get funding in most universities.  I don't understand why people want to deny the facts.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Just do a google search on:  homosexuality cause abuse
> 
> You have to understand how powerful the gay lobby is.  For example, AIDS research gets a disproportionally large amount of funding compared to other, more potent diseases.  Furthermore, studies such as these do not get funding in most universities.  I don't understand why people want to deny the facts.




No.  Like I said.  It's YOUR assertion and I won't go looking for YOUR evidence. 

Now come on.. go ahead and post this OVERWHELMING EVIDENCE that you spoke of...  


Oh.. so it's the GAY LOBBY that broke your fingers causing you the not be able to link your sources?  ok.  gotcha.  





Come on, dude.. POST THOSE FACTS you seem to think are OVERWHELMING.  I'm daring you to prove your assertion or sit there like a child while I laugh at you.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

*SILENCE*


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> No, I won't just google it.  YOU made the assertion so it's YOUR duty to provide evidence of your stupid statement.  If the evidence is overwhelming then you should have the slightest problem finding evidence to link.
> 
> So, please.. draw your gun or go sit down in the corner.



You neo-libs have yet to prove that people are born homos, whats going on with that evidence? How many pages will you skirt around this issue?


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> They can suffer from all kinds of issues.  Sometimes that includes homosexuality.



No.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Nature also dictates variables from a generalized norm.  It's called variation and IS a fact of nature.  If you think it's not a natural behaviour and is learned then tell me how much gay porn it would take to get you to want to suck a dick.
> 
> just sayin.




So are you saying that two men shagging each other up the anus is a part of natural variation? Whats next? People shagging animals is also part of human variation? Is siblings shagging siblings also part of that variation? Slippery slope.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> So are you saying that two men shagging each other up the anus is a part of natural variation? Whats next? People shagging animals is also part of human variation? Is siblings shagging siblings also part of that variation? Slippery slope.



yes. Not only that but it's pretty much a historic STANDARD beyond your particular dogma junkie opinions of morality.  

and, given the FACT of your Old Testement you might wanna keep from bringing attention to relatives fucking each other..


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> You neo-libs have yet to prove that people are born homos, whats going on with that evidence? How many pages will you skirt around this issue?



the reality of homosexuality is evidence as is your answer to the question "how much societal impact would it take to make you want to suck a cock?".


so.. tell me.. what kind of lol truama or social influence would make you crave some dude meat?


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> No.  Like I said.  It's YOUR assertion and I won't go looking for YOUR evidence.
> 
> Now come on.. go ahead and post this OVERWHELMING EVIDENCE that you spoke of...
> 
> ...



I can't post links at this time.  Are you gay?  Is that why you don't want to know the truth?


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I see I'm talking to some gay people here.  I'm not here to judge you.  Just pointing out the facts.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> I see I'm talking to some gay people here.  I'm not here to judge you.  Just pointing out the facts.



Im not gay at all.  I just like laughing at big pussies who claim something but can't provide the evidence to back it up.  Please, i DARE you.  go take you pansy ass index finger to Google and search for evidence to support your laughable assertion.  come on, kitty kitty.  HEEERE kitty kitty kitty.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> I can't post links at this time.  Are you gay?  Is that why you don't want to know the truth?



oh of COURSE you cant post links at this time. 





of course.  





and no.. Im not gay.  I just love it when suptid bastards claim something that we all know damn well is not true.  So, please.. post your evidence.  SHOW US the truth, lil guy!


----------



## glockmail (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> the reality of homosexuality is evidence as is your answer to the question "how much societal impact would it take to make you want to suck a cock?"....



An analogous question is "the reality of suicide is evidence as is your answer to the question "how much societal impact would it take to make you want to swallow a bullet?" 

Any sane person can't answer that question.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Im not gay at all.  I just like laughing at big pussies who claim something but can't provide the evidence to back it up.  Please, i DARE you.  go take you pansy ass index finger to Google and search for evidence to support your laughable assertion.  come on, kitty kitty.  HEEERE kitty kitty kitty.



The gay homo who can't back up anything is you, the Bass is still waiting for your evidence that homosexuals are born gay. Furthermore, if homosexuality can't be cured, explain ex-gays, there are alot of ex-gays, people who have given up that sinful, anal shagging lifestyle of biker hats and leather suits with chains. The homos will tell you that these people were never gay to begin because they know full well that the presence of ex-gays trumps their ridiculous position that homosexuality can't be cured. All of your loud talking and pseudo-cyber bullying can't refute that, the Bass layeth the smack down upon you!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> yes. Not only that but it's pretty much a historic STANDARD beyond your particular dogma junkie opinions of morality.
> 
> and, given the FACT of your Old Testement you might wanna keep from bringing attention to relatives fucking each other..




You have a phd in retardology and expect us to believe its a phd is science, don't you? So all of these sexual perversions are supposed to be natural human variation right? Where is your empirical evidence for this? Oh and by the way, all of us who reject these sexual perversions are just a bunch of bible thumping hatemongers, right, simply because we reject such perversions as natural and normal? Now the Bass knows you're a homo.


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2008)

Directed by Peter Jackson.

[youtube]BCcaMIcwz30[/youtube]


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> You have a phd in retardology



zing!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

glockmail said:


> An analogous question is "the reality of suicide is evidence as is your answer to the question "how much societal impact would it take to make you want to swallow a bullet?"
> 
> Any sane person can't answer that question.



Indeed.. which is why the entire premise of your opinion on homosexuality is a laugh riot.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Indeed.. which is why the entire premise of your opinion on homosexuality is a laugh riot.


Actually it shows how your question can't be answered by a sane person.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> The gay homo who can't back up anything is you, the Bass is still waiting for your evidence that homosexuals are born gay. Furthermore, if homosexuality can't be cured, explain ex-gays, there are alot of ex-gays, people who have given up that sinful, anal shagging lifestyle of biker hats and leather suits with chains. The homos will tell you that these people were never gay to begin because they know full well that the presence of ex-gays trumps their ridiculous position that homosexuality can't be cured. All of your loud talking and pseudo-cyber bullying can't refute that, the Bass layeth the smack down upon you!




HA!  yea.. did you say that before or after you went and jacked off to those pics of gay black men I posted for you?  There ARE no ex gays.  There are ONLY people who repress their sexuality.  Hell, even GLOCKMAIL'S laughable attempt at evidence stated as much (Kurt Freund)..  But, hey.. believe what you want.  It's pretty clear that your homosexual tendencies are conflicting with your christianity and THAT makes you a confused and angry person lashing out at something that you continually crave.

No, the only thing the Bass layeth the smack down on is his claim to ever being educated beyond prison GED classes.


----------



## Silence (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not gay but I could be convinced to give it a shot for Angelina Jolie...


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Indeed.. which is why the entire premise of your opinion on homosexuality is a laugh riot.



Still waiting for you to prove your position with facts, not retardology, rants and emotive posts that say nothing. If all those perverted acts are just natural variation should prisons let pedophiles and rapists go free?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> You have a phd in retardology and expect us to believe its a phd is science, don't you? So all of these sexual perversions are supposed to be natural human variation right? Where is your empirical evidence for this? Oh and by the way, all of us who reject these sexual perversions are just a bunch of bible thumping hatemongers, right, simply because we reject such perversions as natural and normal? Now the Bass knows you're a homo.



yea.  They are.  I've posted the evidence of THREE seperate cultures.  Did you have anything to add besides your criminal background and laughable ignorance to all the incest in your holy book?  Hell, you MIGHT wanna reread about the interaction between Jonathan and David one more time.  They were gay as hell.  WHY ELSE do you think SAUL was so angry at David?  

indeed, you are a bible thumping hatemonger.  What the bass thinks he knows and what the bass's reasons for robbing the liquor store were are both terribly wrong.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> HA!  yea.. did you say that before or after you went and jacked off to those pics of gay black men I posted for you?





projection  Psychology. a. the tendency to ascribe to another person feelings, thoughts, or attitudes present in oneself, or to regard external reality as embodying such feelings, thoughts, etc., in some way.  







> There ARE no ex gays.  .



Sure there aren't and the same homos you got that from can't back that claim up. They avoid it because they knows it destroys their position so they stay in denial.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> I'm not gay but I could be convinced to give it a shot for Angelina Jolie...


Don't you think that her Dad would be more your style?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2008)

*

projection  Psychology. a. the tendency to ascribe to another person feelings, thoughts, or attitudes present in oneself, or to regard external reality as embodying such feelings, thoughts, etc., in some way.  *

WELL, i guess the irony of YOU posting something about PROJECTION is lost on you in this thread where you continue to RAIL AGAINST GAYS, eh felon?





*

Sure there aren't and the same homos you got that from can't back that claim up. They avoid it because they knows it destroys their position so they stay in denial.*

HAHAHA! 


whatever you say, ass master.  whatever you say.  I think you need to be honest with yourself about your midnight romp in prison and stop taking your gayness out on homosexuals.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing how gay enablers always use gay as an insult.


----------



## Silence (Sep 18, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Don't you think that her Dad would be more your style?



I don't like creepy old men glock.....


----------



## glockmail (Sep 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> glockmail said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think that her Dad would be more your style?
> ...


 If he was your age you'd be all wet over him.


----------



## Silence (Sep 18, 2008)

glockmail said:


> If he was your age you'd be all wet over him.



not likely...he's a fanatic and I think he smokes so.... no....I wouldn't be "all wet" for him... but I bet he tickles your dick doesn't he?


----------



## glockmail (Sep 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> not likely...he's a fanatic and I think he smokes so.... no....I wouldn't be "all wet" for him... but I bet he tickles your dick doesn't he?



Sorry, but the only one who does that is my dear and lovely wife. 

Everyone used to smoke back then.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> I'm a paralegal not a scientist Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another falalcious argument.  The fact that homosexuals exist in nature, and are the result of nature, does NOT make them homogenous with nature.  

Homosexuality is manifeest ONLY by behavior.  There is no evidence to prove one way or the other that it is anything other than what we can see in front of our eyes.  Homosexual behavior.  Behavior in this case, is a choice.

I think I made it clear that homosexuals cannot reproduce as a result of homosexual behavior.  I'm well-aware that man can circumvent this in an unnatural manner via human intervention in the process. 

I just wanted to see if you were going to try and pull that one out on me.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 18, 2008)

manifold said:


> How can you be certain?  How do you know it's not a natural mechanism for population control?



I'll rephrase that.  I don't know.  Obviously it is an aberration to nature's laws though.  That is my point.


----------



## manifold (Sep 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> I'll rephrase that.  I don't know.  Obviously it is an aberration to nature's laws though.  That is my point.



You mean like genius level IQ's and Downs Syndrome are aberrations too?


----------



## Anguille (Sep 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Another falalcious argument.  The fact that homosexuals exist in nature, and are the result of nature, does NOT make them homogenous with nature.



Is homogeneity natural? 

I thought life continues because the diversity of nature guarantees better chances for adaptation.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Another falalcious argument.  The fact that homosexuals exist in nature, and are the result of nature, does NOT make them homogenous with nature.
> 
> Homosexuality is manifeest ONLY by behavior.  There is no evidence to prove one way or the other that it is anything other than what we can see in front of our eyes.  Homosexual behavior.  Behavior in this case, is a choice.
> 
> ...



so when you see one male dog humping another male dog it's just a choice, gunny?


Again, if homosexuality is MERELY A CHOICE then tell me under what circumstances it would take to get you to start sucking a cock.  You can't define what is "un-natural" by minimizing behaviour that you can OBSERVE in nature.  NOT EVERY natural behaviour is tied to reproduction of a specie.  Do you think that non-alpha animals STOP having sexual urges just because they lose the mating dual?   


*Homosexual Activity Among Animals Stirs Debate*
But, actually, some same-sex birds do do it. So do beetles, sheep, fruit bats, dolphins, and orangutans. Zoologists are discovering that homosexual and bisexual activity is not unknown within the animal kingdom.

Roy and Silo, two male chinstrap penguins at New York's Central Park Zoo have been inseparable for six years now. They display classic pair-bonding behaviorentwining of necks, mutual preening, flipper flapping, and the rest. They also have sex, while ignoring potential female mates.

Wild birds exhibit similar behavior. There are male ostriches that only court their own gender, and pairs of male flamingos that mate, build nests, and even raise foster chicks. 
Homosexual Activity Among Animals Stirs Debate

*
Bisexual Species: Unorthodox Sex in the Animal Kingdom*
Two penguins native to Antarctica met one spring day in 1998 in a tank at the Central Park Zoo in midtown Manhattan. They perched atop stones and took turns diving in and out of the clear water below. They entwined necks, called to each other and mated. They then built a nest together to prepare for an egg. But no egg was forthcoming: Roy and Silo were both male.

*Nevertheless, the study of homosexual activity in diverse species may elucidate the evolutionary origins of such behavior. Researchers are now revealing, for example, that animals may engage in same-sex couplings to diffuse social tensions, to better protect their young or to maintain fecundity when opposite-sex partners are unavailableor simply because it is fun. These observations suggest to some that bisexuality is a natural state among animals, perhaps Homo sapiens included, despite the sexual-orientation boundaries most people take for granted. [In humans] the categories of gay and straight are socially constructed, Anderson says.*
Bisexual Species: Unorthodox Sex in the Animal Kingdom: Scientific American


List of animals displaying homosexual behavior - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Animal sexual behaviour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shogun (Sep 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> I'll rephrase that.  I don't know.  Obviously it is *an aberration to nature's laws* though.  That is my point.



is just another way to say VARIATION.  As in, THERE IS A VARIATION IN SEXUAL BEHAVIOUR AMONG ANIMALS IN THE ANIMAL KINGDOM.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 19, 2008)

Shogun said:


> so when you see one male dog humping another male dog it's just a choice, gunny?
> 
> 
> Again, if homosexuality is MERELY A CHOICE then tell me under what circumstances it would take to get you to start sucking a cock.  You can't define what is "un-natural" by minimizing behaviour that you can OBSERVE in nature.  NOT EVERY natural behaviour is tied to reproduction of a specie.  Do you think that non-alpha animals STOP having sexual urges just because they lose the mating dual?
> ...



Informative post.

On a side note, DNA studies are now indicating that bird species that animal behaviorists long believed to be monogamous are in fact not. It turns out that smaller, non alpha types males are getting a lot more action than previously indicated.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Informative post.
> 
> On a side note, DNA studies are now indicating that bird species that animal behaviorists long believed to be monogamous are in fact not. It turns out that smaller, non alpha types males are getting a lot more action than previously indicated.




YAWN!!!!!


The Animal Homosexuality Myth


----------



## Shogun (Sep 19, 2008)

NARTH?

sorry.. I think NATIONAL FUCKING GEOGRAPHIC IS A BIT more valid that, uh, some christian fronted agneda machine.


narth.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 19, 2008)

Shogun said:


> NARTH?
> 
> sorry.. I think NATIONAL FUCKING GEOGRAPHIC IS A BIT more valid that, uh, some christian fronted agneda machine.
> 
> ...


 Shogun's rant translated:







THATS NARTH......WAAAH!!!

THATS CHRISTIAN FRONTED......WAAAAH!! WAAAAH!!!

THATS DOGMA.....WAAAAH.....WAAAAH.....WAAAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 19, 2008)

You know Charlie AssMaster, you probably also think that "Scared Straight" is a program for homosexual felons.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 20, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know Charlie AssMaster, you probably also think that "Scared Straight" is a program for homosexual felons.



A bell-bottom pants wearing seaman defending homosexuality, now the Bass understands.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Sep 20, 2008)

Shogun said:


> FAIR AND BALANCED?  from a PRO-LIFE website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LMAO


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Sep 20, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> A bell-bottom pants wearing seaman defending homosexuality, now the Bass understands.



Now Chucky Assmaster is denigrating the service of a seaman. Why do you hate America and our troops?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2008)

Tell ya what Chuckie Assmaster, if you can provide proof that you've actually done something noteworthy for this country, then I'll let ya make fun of my service.

Until then, how about a nice big tall glass of shut the fuck up?


----------



## Anguille (Sep 20, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Now Chucky Assmaster is denigrating the service of a seaman. Why do you hate America and our troops?



Only if you think being called gay is an insult. But we all know what Bass-tardo meant to do.
I say make him walk the plank.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Shogun's rant translated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There, I fixed it for you, you goddamn dogma junkie idiot.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Now Chucky Assmaster is denigrating the service of a seaman. Why do you hate America and our troops?




Booohoooo, you guys insult the Bass by calling him gay and he returns the fire and now you are offended? Here:


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> There, I fixed it for you, you goddamn dogma junkie idiot.



What are you even arguing about man? You're just blowing hot air because your arguments are lame. Still waiting for your evidence. The Bass is going to start charging you cash for everytime he lays the smackdown on you because time is money and you're wasting the Bass' time and money.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

*yawn*


American Psychological Association

Here you go..  Feel free to find out what the ACTUAL psych community says about homosexuality.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> What are you even arguing about man? You're just blowing hot air because your arguments are lame. Still waiting for your evidence. The Bass is going to start charging you cash for everytime he lays the smackdown on you because time is money and you're wasting the Bass' time and money.



Again, feel free to check out the ACTUAL standard of psychological comprehension about homosexuality.  Just to warn you, it's not.. uh... NARTH!


 


MONEY?  please.. The only thing you know about money is that other people have it and you need a weapon to rob someone for it.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Again, feel free to check out the ACTUAL standard of psychological comprehension about homosexuality.  Just to warn you, it's not.. uh... NARTH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, keep your cash, the Bass doesn't want your welfare check and by the way, there is no standard psychological anything about homosexuality. It was only by a majority vote only, not by a overwhelming consensus that homosexuality was no longer considered as a psychological disorder.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Sorry, keep your cash, the Bass doesn't want your welfare check and by the way, there is no standard psychological anything about homosexuality. It was only by a majority vote only, not by a overwhelming consensus that homosexuality was no longer considered as a psychological disorder.



a black man talking about SOMEONE ELSES welfare check?  RICH!

And yes, go ahead and check out the AMERICAN PSYCHOLOGICAL ASSOCIATION's take on homosexuality.  Indeed, it IS an overwhelming consensus that you and your bible thumping butt buddies are, once again, full of shit and fall miles short of proving your gay hating opinions.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Sep 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> a black man talking about SOMEONE ELSES welfare check?  RICH!
> 
> And yes, go ahead and check out the AMERICAN PSYCHOLOGICAL ASSOCIATION's take on homosexuality.  Indeed, it IS an overwhelming consensus that you and your bible thumping butt buddies are, once again, full of shit and fall miles short of proving your gay hating opinions.


 
You might want to use the money from your welfare check to buy a piece of mind:

"After the vote by the American Psychiatric Associations Board of Trustees, some members of the APA, led by Dr. Charles Socarides called for a full vote by the APAs 17,905 members. (The Long Road to Freedom, ed. by Mark Thompsan1994, p. 104)

On April 9, 1974, results of the vote were announced. Only 10,555 of the 17,905 APA members had voted in the election. The results were as follows,

Total APA members eligible to vote: 17,905
Number of APA members that actually voted: 10,555
Number of members that Abstained: 367
Number of  No votes-votes to keep homosexuality in the DSM as a mental disorder: 3,810
Number of Yes votes-votes to remove homosexuality from the DSM as a mental disorder: 5,854


Homosexual Activists Intimidate American Psychiatric Association into Removing Homosexuality from List of Disorders  Conservative Colloquium

Homo intimidation, not true scientific, empirical research was the deciding factor.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 22, 2008)

I propose we hook up the Bass, Shogun, and a few others to the Simpson's electronic negative reinforcement machine.....you know, the one where everyone is hooked up to everyone else's chair, and every time someone feels offended by another person they can shock them.

IMDb Video: Electric Shock Aversion Therapy


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> You might want to use the money from your welfare check to buy a piece of mind:
> 
> "After the vote by the American Psychiatric Associations Board of Trustees, some members of the APA, led by Dr. Charles Socarides called for a full vote by the APAs 17,905 members. (The Long Road to Freedom, ed. by Mark Thompsan1994, p. 104)
> 
> ...



CONSERVATIVE COLLOQIUM DOT COM?


GOOD JOB, stupid!  Once more, you prove that you hve no fucking clue what good evidence is!




*Is homosexuality a mental disorder?*

No, lesbian, gay, and bisexual orientations are not disorders. Research has found no inherent association between any of these sexual orientations and psychopathology. Both heterosexual behavior and homosexual behavior are normal aspects of human sexuality. Both have been documented in many different cultures and historical eras. Despite the persistence of stereotypes that portray lesbian, gay, and bisexual people as disturbed, several decades of research and clinical experience have led all mainstream medical and mental health organizations in this country to conclude that these orientations represent normal forms of human experience. Lesbian, gay, and bisexual relationships are normal forms of human bonding. Therefore, these mainstream organizations long ago abandoned classifications of homosexuality as a mental disorder.

Answers to Your Questions For a Better Understanding of Sexual Orientation & Homosexuality




MORE!  this is funny as HELL!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I propose we hook up the Bass, Shogun, and a few others to the Simpson's electronic negative reinforcement machine.....you know, the one where everyone is hooked up to everyone else's chair, and every time someone feels offended by another person they can shock them.
> 
> IMDb Video: Electric Shock Aversion Therapy



tell me, Baba.. just to make a point to ole chucky ASS here...


How much shock therapy would it take you make you gay?  Apparently, more prison time than it takes to make Chucky Bass stop robbing liquor stores.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 22, 2008)

I've always maintained gayness is a choice. I imagine if I was tortured I could bring myself to maintain a sexual relationship with anyone, even another woman, if I had to. 

Hell, I've maintained a relationship with men long after I ceased to give a shit whether they lived or died.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I've always maintained gayness is a choice. I imagine if I was tortured I could bring myself to maintain a sexual relationship with anyone, even another woman, if I had to.
> 
> Hell, I've maintained a relationship with men long after I ceased to give a shit whether they lived or died.



but would you be gay?  If I shocked you into eating pussy would you continue to do so of your own volition when those shocks ended?  Is there ANY WAY to make you enjoy eating pussy as much as you enjoy the dick?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> but would you be gay?  If I shocked you into eating pussy would you continue to do so of your own volition when those shocks ended?  Is there ANY WAY to make you enjoy eating pussy as much as you enjoy the dick?


 

No love for the bell. What a moron you are.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

Ravi said:


> No love for the bell. What a moron you are.



your capacity to comprehend the difference between a negative reinforcer and a punishment reinforcer really is astounding.  



I suggest you discover Skinner's operant conditioning.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, poor Soggy's brain has stopped functioning.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

i guess you are too scared to find out the difference between positive reinforcement and punishment in regards to skinner's operant conditioning?  Figures.. We went through this same ravi syndrome the last time I bitchslapped you with labor laws for your mexican driveway laborers..


----------



## Ravi (Sep 22, 2008)

Soggy, I'll give it one more shot.

You can condition someone to perform a task, to expect a reward, to expect a punishment. But that in no way means you've MADE someone LIKE something.

The dog does not LOVE the bell, it loves the reward.

The man being conditioned by you to engage in gay sex will only come to LIKE it if he is predisposed to do so...otherwise, you've just fucked with someone's mind and body and more than likely turned them into a rabid homophobe.

Done.

With.

This.

Topic.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2008)

it associates the bell WITH the reward, ravi.  THAT is what we call classical conditioning.  It loves the bell because it signals that it is about to receive meat.  There is a joke about Anguille and my posts in that last sentence.


----------



## Odd1_Out (Sep 22, 2008)

Psychiatry and psychology are two of the most bogus "medical sciences" out there.  They still don't understand where half of the disorders they claim to exist come from, or how to treat them without causing horrible side effects.  Bipolar disorder, for instance, is "thought" to be caused by a mix of genetic and environmental factors (which is the same thing currently agreed upon about homosexuality), and is treated through the use of medications that actually slow the brain down, making the patients less intelligent and in essence zombifying them. 

If psychiatrists can't even decide where agreed upon medical disorders like Bipolar disorder come from, then how can they possibly start speculating about homosexuality, which was removed from the DSM decades ago.  The medical community as a whole, no longer belives homosexuality is a mental disorder. (Don't worry, you're only about 40yrs behind the curve.)

I know gays and lesbians that have had great relationships with their parents and never been abused sexually or otherwise.  And, I know straight people that have had horrible relationship with their parents, and were abused both sexually and physically on a regular basis as children.  

There have also been studies that show gays and lesbians to be genuinely more attracted to the same gender's pheromones versus the opposite sex's, and shows this preference to be equal to the preference show by straight people to the pheromones of the opposite sex.  This means that their is genuine difference in chemical responses from the brains of heterosexuals and homosexuals.

How it happened doesn't matter, they are different, and they deserve equal rights.  Science probably won't really have an answer to where it comes from for many more years, now.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2008)

Odd1_Out said:


> Psychiatry and psychology are two of the most bogus "medical sciences" out there.  They still don't understand were half of the disorders they claim to exist come from, or how to treat them without causing horrible side effects.  Bipolar disorder, for instance, is "thought" to be caused by a mix of genetic and environmental factors (which is the same thing currently agreed upon about homosexuality), and is treated through the use of medications that actually slow the brain down, making the patients less intelligent and in essence zombifying them.
> 
> If psychiatrists can't even decide where agreed upon medical disorders like Bipolar disorder come from, then how can they possible start speculating about homosexuality, which was removed from the DSM decades ago.  The medical community as a whole, no longer belives homosexuality is a mental disorder. (Don't worry, you're only about 40yrs behind the curve.)
> 
> ...



 Well put.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 22, 2008)

Odd1_Out said:


> Psychiatry and psychology are two of the most bogus "medical sciences" out there.  They still don't understand were half of the disorders they claim to exist come from, or how to treat them without causing horrible side effects.  Bipolar disorder, for instance, is "thought" to be caused by a mix of genetic and environmental factors (which is the same thing currently agreed upon about homosexuality), and is treated through the use of medications that actually slow the brain down, making the patients less intelligent and in essence zombifying them.
> 
> If psychiatrists can't even decide where agreed upon medical disorders like Bipolar disorder come from, then how can they possible start speculating about homosexuality, which was removed from the DSM decades ago.  The medical community as a whole, no longer belives homosexuality is a mental disorder. (Don't worry, you're only about 40yrs behind the curve.)
> 
> ...


Wait for it! Wait for it! I give it about five minutes before some con tries to argue with some point about how homosexuals are child molesters and quote some religious fantic website!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 23, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Wait for it! Wait for it! I give it about five minutes before some con tries to argue with some point about how homosexuals are child molesters and quote some religious fantic website!



They already tried that several times. They keep calling their garbage 'science' and yet the only ones who support that crap are the ones who ignore science completely to force their beliefs on others.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 23, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> They already tried that several times. They keep calling their garbage 'science' and yet the only ones who support that crap are the ones who ignore science completely to force their beliefs on others.


Damn and I lost my bet with myself! I now say within an hour!


----------

